

Ask HN: Best website to register your domain name? - michaelawill

I'm looking to create my first website and I wanted to get opinions from the much more experienced people here. Which website is the best and why? Price isn't too much of an issue because it seems fairly reasonable no matter who you go through but I don't want to register through a shady or bad website as I've heard stories of people having trouble transferring their domains to a decent website after realizing the picked a bad one.
======
weaksauce
<http://www.namecheap.com> is solid and compares in price to godaddy and
offers things like free ssl cert and making the whois record anonymous. If you
search HN you will find a post very similar to this one with a lot of details.

google.com the search site:news.ycombinator.com best registrar. Or something
like that.

~~~
michaelawill
Good advice, I ended up reading a long slashdot comments thread and 2
different hacker news threads and ended up going with gandi.net

------
TallGuyShort
GoDaddy is perhaps the most popular. It's a great price, and they're very
flexible. I've registered 2 or 3 domains with them now, and I've had a first-
class experience every time.

As they've grown, I've noticed that they try and "sell" more things to you
that you probably don't need, but that's to be expected with any growing
company. I would recommend them, especially for your first website.

~~~
lionhearted
I went to renew a Godaddy domain, and they wanted to charge for whois privacy,
something like $10 per domain per year. It's free when you first sign up, pay
when renewing now. That's kind of junk when there's plenty that offer it for
free.

------
justinchen
We used godaddy for a while, but got fed up with the overpriced privacy
charges so we switched to 1and where privacy is included. They don't do the
crazy upselling like godaddy either. <http://1and1.com>

------
dc2k08
I recently tried registering through google apps (via enom or godaddy.) no
complaints. reg. details are made private and your mail and everything else is
set-up.

------
jarrodtaylor
Domain.com has always treated me well, and their interface is the least
cluttered of all the ones I've used.

------
dmaclay
gandi.net

